

All VC Funds Have Engaged in Some Arguably Questionable Behavior at Some Time - rock57
http://www.quora.com/What-startup-investors-have-really-bad-reputations/answer/Jason-M.-Lemkin

======
themartorana
When you're playing the game of "make a single-service product, get millions
of investment dollars, sell it to Facebook or Google for billions at 1000x
revenue premium while still not profitable and cash out," don't be surprised
that the people on the other side of the table with the actual money are
playing the same high-risk long-shot maximize-output game you are. They just
hold all the cards.

There's no altruism in this game.

 _Edit: autocorrect_

~~~
rock57
Well, there is always an option to follow this advice: "If you don't
absolutely positively have to have VC and if you aren't absolutely committed
to growing to be a $1B revenue company regardless of risk, don't raise VC."

~~~
anon1385
Unfortunately a lot of people start out by going to an incubator like YC
before they really realise what they are getting into (the billion dollar exit
lottery instead of aiming for a profitable business). Once you go down that
path it's difficult to avoid VC fundraising. The entire point of most
incubators is to help you get connected with VCs and get funding.

------
wcbeard10
The `?share=1` parameter seems to let you view without hassling you to log in.

[http://www.quora.com/What-startup-investors-have-really-
bad-...](http://www.quora.com/What-startup-investors-have-really-bad-
reputations/answer/Jason-M.-Lemkin?share=1)

~~~
rock57
Thanks for the tip! It saved me an extra click in IE (while not being logged
into Quora), I wish I could edit the link in post!

------
jacquesm
Flagged this because it is not readable without being logged in there, and
that's besides the false assertion in the title.

~~~
rock57
Thanks for your feedback, just like tomp I've also tried to use the link in a
browser (IE) where I'm not logged into Quora, and it worked out fine (I just
had to click "Go and read Quora" button, without logging in, and for me it's
not a big deal). Not sure what exactly do you mean by "false assertion in the
title", especially assuming you were not able to read the linked Quora post's
content. Point is that this specific Quora answer is summarized by the author
with the sentence "All VC Funds Have Engaged in Some Arguably Questionable
Behavior at Some Time -- From the (Non-Objective) Perspective of a Founder at
least.", and this whole sentence is just much longer than 80 chars, so I had
to truncate it somehow...

------
lasermike026
So sharks have teeth?

------
Zigurd
Maybe I've met only high-quality VCs, but very few of these complaints apply
to startups I've experienced firsthand, and others are hard to justify since,
for example, you'll get turned down if you ask for an NDA. VCs being fickle
about founders running the venture rings truest, but that cuts both ways: VCs
can be loathe to admit a mistake and replace a bad CEO they invested in or
hired.

